# Turnberry Food Options



## Fish (Nov 22, 2017)

You will note in the main Turnberry thread I have posted links and a brief outline of a hotel (Wildings) I have been speaking to who can accommodate all of us on March 17th being the Saturday night after our first taste (no pun intended) of Turnberry.

There is also the choice at Turnberry itself that Glyn has posted.

For those not wanting anything that substantial there is also a chippy some 5 miles away called Flavio's.

Also in that same town there is a curry house called Yasmins, they are coming back to me later today with a number of how many they will be happy to accept as it's Saturday night and have to think and take into consideration their locals.

So there are 5 choices, 

Turnberry 2 course meal (on site)
Wildings 3 course meal (1.4 miles)
Yasmins (5 miles)
Flavio's (5 miles)
Do your own thing.

This is not a hard fast decision now, more an indicator of numbers as without any idea of those numbers I can't give those indications to the establishments I'm speaking to.

Thank you


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2017)

Wildings please,  plus I will have at least 16 guests.


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Wildings please,  plus I will have at least 16 guests.
		
Click to expand...

So your happy to speak for all of them.


----------



## Captainron (Nov 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			So your happy to speak for all of them.
		
Click to expand...

He is the Mugabe of Woodhall Spa. What he says goes


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2017)

Fish said:



			So your happy to speak for all of them.
		
Click to expand...

Whatsapp group :thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2017)

Captainron said:



			He is the Mugabe of Woodhall Spa. What he says goes
		
Click to expand...

I always knew he was a tyrant


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2017)

Captainron said:



			He is the Mugabe of Woodhall Spa. What he says goes
		
Click to expand...

true


----------



## bernix (Nov 22, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Whatsapp group :thup:
		
Click to expand...

what a good idea, add me to that


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2017)

Captainron said:



			He is the Mugabe of Woodhall Spa. What he says goes
		
Click to expand...


Commonly known as "the mug", I believe.


----------



## richart (Nov 22, 2017)

Wildings for me please Robin. Big thanks for taking the organisation of this on.:cheers:


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Nov 22, 2017)

Wildings for me please Robin.

Thank you for your efforts


----------



## IanM (Nov 22, 2017)

I can't find the bit that says what is on offer at Turnberry.... the Wildings Menu look really good, but I am left wondering why I'd want to go offsite to eat when there's lots on site (drink/cars/ taxis etc)

But, I'd want to go with the majority, it's more social.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 22, 2017)

Curry house for me!

Will have a 7 Seater, so happy to taxi a few. Maybe a couple of little ones needed for the back......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Curry house for me!

Will have a 7 Seater, so happy to taxi a few. Maybe a couple of little ones needed for the back......
		
Click to expand...

Thats me sorted, then. 

Dave, even if we sign VVD in January?


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 22, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			Thats me sorted, then. 

Dave, even if we sign VVD in January?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldnâ€™t let something like that get in the way of helping someone out mate.

pretty sure the roof rack is secure enough to take ya!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			I wouldnâ€™t let something like that get in the way of helping someone out mate.

pretty sure the roof rack is secure enough to take ya!
		
Click to expand...

If the SWL is 6 tonne.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 22, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			If the SWL is 6 tonne. 

Click to expand...

I think if 7 of us are coming back from the curry house, that may get tested lol


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2017)

IanM said:



			I can't find the bit that says what is on offer at Turnberry.... the Wildings Menu look really good, but I am left wondering why I'd want to go offsite to eat when there's lots on site (drink/cars/ taxis etc)

But, I'd want to go with the majority, it's more social.....
		
Click to expand...

Turnberry has only offered a 2 course meal for Â£30 with only a watered down 3 choices for each course from their normal menu. 

Wildings has offered a 3 course meal for Â£25.95 from a full and substantial menu choice.


----------



## Merv_swerve (Nov 22, 2017)

I would happily go Wildings or curry house


----------



## louise_a (Nov 22, 2017)

Wildings choice looks very good, that'll do for me.


----------



## chellie (Nov 22, 2017)

Robin, will be Wildings for me and Simon.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 22, 2017)

Wildings or the Curry

Thanks for organising


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2017)

I'll have what that other table has got.....


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 22, 2017)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll have what that other table has got.....

Click to expand...

True, I am not sitting anywhere near him. 

Nachogate hasn't ended yet :angry:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 22, 2017)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			True, I am not sitting anywhere near him. 

Nachogate hasn't ended yet :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Shurrup greedy guts, you could have had some of mine and Matts (doh), sorry Odvan's, Fondue.


----------



## Stuart_C (Nov 22, 2017)

Whichever one isnt using mats?


----------



## Val (Nov 22, 2017)

Canâ€™t vote as on phone but iâ€™ll go with the majority. I can eat and drink anywhere


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2017)

Thank you to those who have already voted, we are around 50% currently taking into account the +1's & guests so if you are going and haven't voted yet, please do so as it will help me organize and reserve rough numbers with the places I am speaking to.

Thank you.


----------



## User2021 (Nov 23, 2017)

Stuart_C said:



			Whichever one isnt using mats?






Click to expand...


Unlucky

Apparently the Curry House have ordered these in




Wildings has been spotted with these


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 23, 2017)

Would be fine with the onsite restaurant at Turnberry but have voted Wildings - menu has more options and close enough for a taxi ride if neccessary.


----------



## DRW (Nov 23, 2017)

I feel I've been really rude atm, but voted do our own thing, mainly as we may go and have a look around the area(never been to that area before) and may not make it back in time, but if we are would love to go to wherever(not worried as eat everything).

EDIT Adam can make up his own mind and will probably wish to stay and not go for a drive with his old parents.:lol:


----------



## bernix (Nov 23, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			Curry house for me!

Will have a 7 Seater, so happy to taxi a few. Maybe a couple of little ones needed for the back......
		
Click to expand...

i'd be happy to accept your invitation, not for the backrow though, i am 6'3


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 23, 2017)

Wildings looks good but the only thing I refuse to eat is Aubergine so I'm easy to please.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Nov 23, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I feel I've been really rude atm, but voted do our own thing, mainly as we may go and have a look around the area(never been to that area before) and may not make it back in time, but if we are would love to go to wherever(not worried as eat everything).

EDIT Adam can make up his own mind and will probably wish to stay and not go for a drive with his old parents.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

There is no pressure for everyone to eat together.

It would be quite amusing if we all just turned up to the local restaurant without booking 

I asked Fish to help out once Turnberry quoted Â£60 for a carvery


----------



## Fish (Nov 23, 2017)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I feel I've been really rude atm, but voted do our own thing, mainly as we may go and have a look around the area(never been to that area before) and may not make it back in time, but if we are would love to go to wherever(not worried as eat everything).

EDIT Adam can make up his own mind and will probably wish to stay and not go for a drive with his old parents.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

I donâ€™t want anyone to feel obliged to come to any of the 5 options put forward, Iâ€™ve simply located 5 variables as Turnberry was far too expensive for a carvery option (Â£60) and then offered little choice for still a hefty cost with their 2 course option.

That is why I submitted a choice to â€˜do your own thingâ€™ as everyone is different and for a lot of us it will be our first time to the area, so please vote naturally, no pressure. 

At present for those voting for Wildings I have a window for dining between 18.30-20.00hrs, once I know a number close to the amount interested I will finalise with them if they want us all as a total sitting or a rolling sitting.  

I will keep everyone updated with times and availabilityâ€™s at the other choices also.


----------



## njrose51 (Nov 23, 2017)

chippy or curry for me.


----------



## AMcC (Nov 27, 2017)

We regularly eat at Wildings and can vouch for the food, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## DCB (Nov 27, 2017)

AMcC said:



			We regularly eat at Wildings and can vouch for the food, you will not be disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

+1, use if when through in Ayrshire for family gatherings.


----------



## PNWokingham (Nov 27, 2017)

well done Robin - Wildings please


----------



## jpxpro (Nov 27, 2017)

will you be joining us at turnberry David?

KevMC


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 27, 2017)

Rob, Ive voted for Wildings, and will probably have about 6 others in tow, but cant vote for all of them.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 27, 2017)

bernix said:



			i'd be happy to accept your invitation, not for the backrow though, i am 6'3
		
Click to expand...

More the merrier. 

Tbh Iâ€™ve got a few of us (over 6ft) in the back in the past. But Iâ€™m sure We can sort out who sits where if all spaces taken.


----------



## 2blue (Nov 28, 2017)

Papas1982 said:



			More the merrier. 

Tbh Iâ€™ve got a few of us (over 6ft) in the back in the past. But Iâ€™m sure We can sort out who sits where if all spaces taken.
		
Click to expand...

A compact model like me should be able to fit in the back as long as me knees aren't under me chin :thup::rofl: & next to another compact person 

Oh...  & I have voted Robin... doing a great job, matey :thup:


----------



## Karl102 (Nov 28, 2017)

Wildings for me...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 28, 2017)

http://www.soutersinn.com/

Souters Inn is just a few miles up the road at Kirkoswold.....just saying.
Wildings is also very good but, for a group, upstairs at Souters would be better IMVHO


----------



## Val (Nov 28, 2017)

Doon, you should come down and meet a few forumers seen as your relatively local


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Nov 29, 2017)

Val said:



			Doon, you should come down and meet a few forumers seen as your relatively local
		
Click to expand...

I think I would have to wear body armour. 
Might risk it for a pint.

For those who like their whisky, the Whisky Experience is also in Kirkoswald, [not open in the evenings]

http://www.adrattray.com/whisky-experience


----------



## Captainron (Nov 29, 2017)

Looks like there will be a serious crowd at Wildings Robin. 

Good work


----------



## Karl102 (Dec 2, 2017)

Karl102 said:



			Wildings for me...
		
Click to expand...

Hi Robin,
Sorry I canâ€™t make this now.
Karl


----------



## Fish (Jan 2, 2018)

If you haven't voted please still do so, I'm aware there are guests who can't vote so if that is the case please declare your/their intentions because as it stands I'm simply removing the small number (9) that have declared they are eating elsewhere from the 68 confirmed and booking for 58 with a variable of a couple of bodies either side of that number, so please vote and/or let me know ASAP if you are not planning to eat at Wildings if you have not done so already.

Thank you.


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Jan 2, 2018)

Wildings for me please.

Voted a while ago but confirming in case it helps


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2018)

I have bumped this as I will be requesting some info tomorrow following my talks with Wildings. 

so if your not subscribed to this thread, please do so. 

Thank you.


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 9, 2018)

I think I went for chippy or curry please! Getting quite excited for this trip!!!!


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 10, 2018)

Turnberry for me (unless I'm left on my own), in which case a last minute taxi to Wildings &#128518;


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2018)

This is the playing list as I see it currently, if there are any additions I will add them as & when.

So, I need you all to cut & paste this after adding your preferred dining requirements to the side of your name and for your +1 or more.

I have done some already with one's I am aware of so it's easy to follow.

If you have changed your mind to what is already published then amend it or tell me.

Wildings is a restaurant booking, no different to Turnberry and even the Curry house,                                    so I need numbers, answers such as 'I'll do either this or that' is not OK, because all these establishments get very busy and fully booked on Saturday nights, so if the numbers aren't right, you'll go hungry!  

We'll be eating mainly together on large tables made up specifically for us, so the next thing will be to work out our booking time, which I will liaise with LQ with and announce nearer the time.

If you can't cut & paste state your choice and I'll update it myself for you.

This has been quite a lot of work peeps so please assist me in making a *clear decision.*

Thank you.

OT = Own Thing
C = Curry
TU = Turnberry
W = Wildings

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W  
3 Birchy  
4 Val / W  
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy 
8 Region 3 Nigel  
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum  
12 Bernix  
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT  
16 JPXpro 
17 Moogie  
18 Merv_Swerve 
19 Scouser / TU  
20 Scousers Boss / TU 
21 Dave Mc  
22 Wookie  
23 Andy W / W
24 topoftheflop 
25 topoftheflop +1  
26 Hooker 
27 Richart / W  
28 Anotherdouble 
29 IanM / W
30 IanM +1 / W 
31 Piece  
32 PNWokingham / W 
33 Richy 
34 paperboy 
35 Fish / W  
36 Papas1982 / C
37 2blue  
38 Fairway dodger / W 
39 Lousie A / W
40 NJROSE51 / C 
41 jobr1850  
42 Radbourne2010 / TU  
43 Liverbirdie Paul / W  
44 Liverbirdie Glen / W  
45 Boxman / W
46 Boxman +1 / W 
47 Norfolk Shaun / W  
48 Need my wedge / W  
49 Need my wedge +1  
50 Dan Mc 
51 Pips  
52 Jay S  
53 Fraz  
54 Arthur  
55 Callum  
56 Martin H  
57 Dave J  
58 Chris S  
59 Sam C  
60 Chris J  
61 Elks  
62 Trev  
63 Tim K  
64 Tim K +1  
65 Andy O  
66 Gary A  
67 Craig E  
68 Paul M 
69 Green Bay Hacker 
70 GBH +1


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 14, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy 
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy 
8 Region 3 Nigel 
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix 
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT 
16 JPXpro 
17 Moogie 
18 Merv_Swerve 
19 Scouser / TU 
20 Scousers Boss / TU 
21 Dave Mc 
22 Wookie 
23 Andy W / W
24 topoftheflop 
25 topoftheflop +1 
26 Hooker 
27 Richart / W 
28 Anotherdouble / W
29 IanM / W
30 IanM +1 / W 
31 Piece 
32 PNWokingham / W 
33 Richy 
34 paperboy 
35 Fish / W 
36 Papas1982 / C
37 2blue 
38 Fairway dodger / W 
39 Lousie A / W
40 NJROSE51 / C 
41 jobr1850 
42 Radbourne2010 / TU 
43 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
44 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
45 Boxman / W
46 Boxman +1 / W 
47 Norfolk Shaun / W 
48 Need my wedge / W 
49 Need my wedge +1 
50 Dan Mc 
51 Pips 
52 Jay S 
53 Fraz 
54 Arthur 
55 Callum 
56 Martin H 
57 Dave J 
58 Chris S 
59 Sam C 
60 Chris J 
61 Elks 
62 Trev 
63 Tim K 
64 Tim K +1 
65 Andy O 
66 Gary A 
67 Craig E 
68 Paul M 
69 Green Bay Hacker 
70 GBH +1


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 14, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
 2 Liverbirdie / W 
 3 Birchy 
 4 Val / W 
 5  jimaroid / W
 6 Captainron / W
 7 Region 3 Andy 
 8 Region 3 Nigel 
 9 Chellie / W
 10 Chellie + 1 / W 
 11 robobum 
 12 Bernix 
 13  Adam Williams 
 14 Joanne Williams / OT 
 15 Darren Williams / OT 
 16  JPXpro 
 17 Moogie 
 18 Merv_Swerve 
 19 Scouser / TU 
 20 Scousers  Boss / TU 
 21 Dave Mc 
 22 Wookie 
 23 Andy W / W
 24 topoftheflop  
 25 topoftheflop +1 
 26 Hooker 
 27 Richart / W 
 28 Anotherdouble  / W
 29 IanM / W
 30 IanM +1 / W 
 31 Piece 
 32 PNWokingham / W  
 33 Richy 
 34 paperboy 
 35 Fish / W 
 36 Papas1982 / C
 37  2blue 
 38 Fairway dodger / W 
 39 Lousie A / W
 40 NJROSE51 / C 
 41 jobr1850 
 42 Radbourne2010 / TU 
 43 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
 44  Liverbirdie Glen / W 
 45 Boxman / W
 46 Boxman +1 / W 
 47 Norfolk  Shaun / W 
 48 Need my wedge / W 
 49 Need my wedge +1 
 50 Dan Mc 
 51 Pips 
 52 Jay S 
 53 Fraz 
 54 Arthur 
 55 Callum 
 56 Martin  H 
 57 Dave J 
 58 Chris S 
 59 Sam C 
 60 Chris J 
 61 Elks 
 62 Trev 
 63 Tim K 
 64 Tim K +1 
 65 Andy O 
 66 Gary A 
 67  Craig E 
 68 Paul M 
 69 Green Bay Hacker /OT
 70 GBH +1 /OT
Put OT down for us as we will have the other halves in tow and trying to get an answer from them two months in advance is an impossibility.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 14, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy 
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy 
8 Region 3 Nigel 
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix 
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT 
16 JPXpro 
17 Moogie 
18 Merv_Swerve 
19 Scouser / TU 
20 Scousers Boss / TU 
21 Dave Mc 
22 Wookie 
23 Andy W / W
24 topoftheflop  
25 topoftheflop +1 
26 Hooker 
27 Richart / W 
28 Anotherdouble / W
29 IanM / W
30 IanM +1 / W 
31 Piece 
32 PNWokingham / W  
33 Richy 
34 paperboy 
35 Fish / W 
36 Papas1982 /* W*
37 2blue 
38 Fairway dodger / W 
39 Lousie A / W
40 NJROSE51 / C 
41 jobr1850 
42 Radbourne2010 / TU 
43 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
44 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
45 Boxman / W
46 Boxman +1 / W 
47 Norfolk Shaun / W 
48 Need my wedge / W 
49 Need my wedge +1 
50 Dan Mc 
51 Pips 
52 Jay S 
53 Fraz 
54 Arthur 
55 Callum 
56 Martin H 
57 Dave J 
58 Chris S 
59 Sam C 
60 Chris J 
61 Elks 
62 Trev 
63 Tim K 
64 Tim K +1 
65 Andy O 
66 Gary A 
67 Craig E 
68 Paul M 
69 Green Bay Hacker /OT
70 GBH +1 /OT
Put OT down for us as we will have the other halves in tow and trying to get an answer from them two months in advance is an impossibility.


Have changed to Wildings Robin, as much as I like the sound of my own voice, it would appear the curry isnâ€™t looking to popular, and as itâ€™s in entirely the wrong direction to Wildings, would make my offer of a lift rather pointless.


----------



## Fish (Jan 14, 2018)

Green Bay Hacker said:



			69 Green Bay Hacker /OT
 70 GBH +1 /OT
Put OT down for us as we will have the other halves in tow and trying to get an answer from them two months in advance is an impossibility.
		
Click to expand...

If you get a different answer from them nearer the time let me know, if there are covers available I may be able to get extra people in, but at this time I've got to commit to Wildings as best I can so they can take local bookings also.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 14, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy 
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / Wh 
7 Region 3 Andy 
8 Region 3 Nigel 
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix 
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT 
16 JPXpro 
17 Moogie 
18 Merv_Swerve 
19 Scouser / TU 
20 Scousers Boss / TU 
21 Dave Mc 
22 Wookie 
23 Andy W / W
24 topoftheflop 
25 topoftheflop +1 
26 Hooker 
27 Richart / W 
28 Anotherdouble / W
29 IanM / W
30 IanM +1 / W 
31 Piece 
32 PNWokingham / W 
33 Richy 
34 paperboy 
35 Fish / W 
36 Papas1982 / C
37 2blue / W
38 Fairway dodger / W 
39 Lousie A / W
40 NJROSE51 / C 
41 jobr1850 
42 Radbourne2010 / TU 
43 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
44 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
45 Boxman / W
46 Boxman +1 / W 
47 Norfolk Shaun / W 
48 Need my wedge / W 
49 Need my wedge +1 
50 Dan Mc 
51 Pips 
52 Jay S 
53 Fraz 
54 Arthur 
55 Callum 
56 Martin H 
57 Dave J 
58 Chris S 
59 Sam C 
60 Chris J 
61 Elks 
62 Trev 
63 Tim K 
64 Tim K +1 
65 Andy O 
66 Gary A 
67 Craig E 
68 Paul M 
69 Green Bay Hacker /OT
70 GBH +1 /OT


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 14, 2018)

2blue said:



			1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy 
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / Wh 
7 Region 3 Andy 
8 Region 3 Nigel 
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix 
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT 
16 JPXpro 
17 Moogie 
18 Merv_Swerve 
19 Scouser / TU 
20 Scousers Boss / TU 
21 Dave Mc 
22 Wookie 
23 Andy W / W
24 topoftheflop 
25 topoftheflop +1 
26 Hooker 
27 Richart / W 
28 Anotherdouble / W
29 IanM / W
30 IanM +1 / W 
31 Piece 
32 PNWokingham / W 
33 Richy 
34 paperboy 
35 Fish / W 
36 Papas1982 / W
37 2blue / W
38 Fairway dodger / W 
39 Lousie A / W
40 NJROSE51 / C 
41 jobr1850 
42 Radbourne2010 / TU 
43 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
44 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
45 Boxman / W
46 Boxman +1 / W 
47 Norfolk Shaun / W 
48 Need my wedge / W 
49 Need my wedge +1 
50 Dan Mc 
51 Pips 
52 Jay S 
53 Fraz 
54 Arthur 
55 Callum 
56 Martin H 
57 Dave J 
58 Chris S 
59 Sam C 
60 Chris J 
61 Elks 
62 Trev 
63 Tim K 
64 Tim K +1 
65 Andy O 
66 Gary A 
67 Craig E 
68 Paul M 
69 Green Bay Hacker /OT
70 GBH +1 /OT
		
Click to expand...

It helps. If you copy the lastest lists folks. Otherwise amendments will be missed......


----------



## Green Bay Hacker (Jan 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			If you get a different answer from them nearer the time let me know, if there are covers available I may be able to get extra people in, but at this time I've got to commit to Wildings as best I can so they can take local bookings also.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## richart (Jan 14, 2018)

Many thanks for sorting out the food options Robin. Much appreciated.:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 14, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy 
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / Wh 
7 Region 3 Andy 
8 Region 3 Nigel 
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix 
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT 
16 JPXpro 
17 Moogie 
18 Merv_Swerve 
19 Scouser / TU 
20 Scousers Boss / TU 
21 Dave Mc 
22 Wookie 
23 Andy W / W
24 topoftheflop 
25 topoftheflop +1 
26 Hooker 
27 Richart / W 
28 Anotherdouble / W
29 IanM / W
30 IanM +1 / W 
31 Piece 
32 PNWokingham / W 
33 Richy 
34 paperboy  / W
35 Fish / W 
36 Papas1982 / W
37 2blue / W
38 Fairway dodger / W 
39 Lousie A / W
40 NJROSE51 / C 
41 jobr1850 
42 Radbourne2010 / TU 
43 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
44 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
45 Boxman / W
46 Boxman +1 / W 
47 Norfolk Shaun / W 
48 Need my wedge / W 
49 Need my wedge +1 
50 Dan Mc 
51 Pips 
52 Jay S 
53 Fraz 
54 Arthur 
55 Callum 
56 Martin H 
57 Dave J 
58 Chris S 
59 Sam C 
60 Chris J 
61 Elks 
62 Trev 
63 Tim K 
64 Tim K +1 
65 Andy O 
66 Gary A 
67 Craig E 
68 Paul M 
69 Green Bay Hacker /OT
70 GBH +1 /OT


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 14, 2018)

Will update this tomorrow Robin.

Also have a couple of names to remove from the list and I have another 2 from Woodhall to add on.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 14, 2018)

My entry is correct.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 15, 2018)

Mine is still good, Wildlings for us, thanks for organising.


----------



## Piece (Jan 15, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy 
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / Wh 
7 Region 3 Andy 
8 Region 3 Nigel 
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix 
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT 
16 JPXpro 
17 Moogie 
18 Merv_Swerve 
19 Scouser / TU 
20 Scousers Boss / TU 
21 Dave Mc 
22 Wookie 
23 Andy W / W
24 topoftheflop 
25 topoftheflop +1 
26 Hooker 
27 Richart / W 
28 Anotherdouble / W
29 IanM / W
30 IanM +1 / W 
31 Piece / W
32 PNWokingham / W 
33 Richy 
34 paperboy / W
35 Fish / W 
36 Papas1982 / W
37 2blue / W
38 Fairway dodger / W 
39 Lousie A / W
40 NJROSE51 / C 
41 jobr1850 
42 Radbourne2010 / TU 
43 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
44 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
45 Boxman / W
46 Boxman +1 / W 
47 Norfolk Shaun / W 
48 Need my wedge / W 
49 Need my wedge +1 
50 Dan Mc 
51 Pips 
52 Jay S 
53 Fraz 
54 Arthur 
55 Callum 
56 Martin H 
57 Dave J 
58 Chris S 
59 Sam C 
60 Chris J 
61 Elks 
62 Trev 
63 Tim K 
64 Tim K +1 
65 Andy O 
66 Gary A 
67 Craig E 
68 Paul M 
69 Green Bay Hacker /OT
70 GBH +1 /OT


----------



## bernix (Jan 15, 2018)

add Wildings to my name


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 15, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy 
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / Wh 
7 Region 3 Andy 
8 Region 3 Nigel 
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT 
16 JPXpro 
 17 Merv_Swerve 
18 Scouser / TU 
 19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc 
21 Wookie 
22 Andy W / 
23 topoftheflop 
24 topoftheflop +1 
25 Hooker 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
 32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / C 
39 jobr1850 
40 Radbourne2010 / TU 
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
 48 Dan Mc /W
 49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz  /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
 58 Chris J /W
 59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O  
64 Gary A 
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 15, 2018)

I ate at Wildings two weekends ago and it was superb. Food is excellent if that helps anyone make a decision.


----------



## User2021 (Jan 15, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy 
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / Wh 
7 Region 3 Andy 
8 Region 3 Nigel 
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT 
16 JPXpro 
17 Merv_Swerve 
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc 
21 Wookie 
22 Andy W / 
23 topoftheflop 
24 topoftheflop +1 
25 Hooker 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / C 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O  
64 Gary A 
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT

Have edited Radbourne2010 to Wildings as well, as Turnberry wasn't a popular option


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 15, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy 
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / Wh 
7 Region 3 Andy 
8 Region 3 Nigel 
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT 
16 JPXpro 
17 Merv_Swerve 
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc OT
21 Wookie 
22 Andy W / 
23 topoftheflop 
24 topoftheflop +1 
25 Hooker 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / C 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O  
64 Gary A 
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...nberry-Food-Options/page8#cHFuSzu5SZMEhMYK.99


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 16, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy /W
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy /W
8 Region 3 Nigel /W
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT 
16 JPXpro 
17 Merv_Swerve 
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc OT
21 Wookie 
22 Andy W / 
23 topoftheflop 
24 topoftheflop +1 
25 Hooker 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / C 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O /W 
64 Gary A /W
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Jan 16, 2018)

Well, as it's only me, Scouser & his boss down to eat at Turnberry it's probably time to wave the White flag & muck in with the majority


----------



## wookie (Jan 16, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy /W
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy /W
8 Region 3 Nigel /W
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT 
16 JPXpro 
17 Merv_Swerve 
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc OT
21 Wookie / W
22 Andy W / 
23 topoftheflop 
24 topoftheflop +1 
25 Hooker 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / C 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O /W 
64 Gary A /W
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT


----------



## User2021 (Jan 16, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			Well, as it's only me, Scouser & his boss down to eat at Turnberry it's probably time to wave the White flag & muck in with the majority 

Click to expand...

You can wear your Dinner Jacket to Wildings


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 16, 2018)

im happy with Wildings, i did complete survey and commented at beginning but mibbee not showing


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 16, 2018)

OT = Own Thing
C = Curry
TU = Turnberry
W = Wildings

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W  
3 Birchy  
4 Val / W  
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy 
8 Region 3 Nigel  
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum  
12 Bernix  
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT  
16 JPXpro / W
17 Moogie  
18 Merv_Swerve 
19 Scouser / TU  
20 Scousers Boss / TU 
21 Dave Mc  
22 Wookie  
23 Andy W / W
24 topoftheflop 
25 topoftheflop +1  
26 Hooker 
27 Richart / W  
28 Anotherdouble 
29 IanM / W
30 IanM +1 / W 
31 Piece  
32 PNWokingham / W 
33 Richy 
34 paperboy 
35 Fish / W  
36 Papas1982 / C
37 2blue  
38 Fairway dodger / W 
39 Lousie A / W
40 NJROSE51 / C 
41 jobr1850  
42 Radbourne2010 / TU  
43 Liverbirdie Paul / W  
44 Liverbirdie Glen / W  
45 Boxman / W
46 Boxman +1 / W 
47 Norfolk Shaun / W  
48 Need my wedge / W  
49 Need my wedge +1  
50 Dan Mc 
51 Pips  
52 Jay S  
53 Fraz  
54 Arthur  
55 Callum  
56 Martin H  
57 Dave J  
58 Chris S  
59 Sam C  
60 Chris J  
61 Elks  
62 Trev  
63 Tim K  
64 Tim K +1  
65 Andy O  
66 Gary A  
67 Craig E  
68 Paul M 
69 Green Bay Hacker 
70 GBH +1
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...nberry-Food-Options/page6#vh3xpBpYcIuHVovi.99


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2018)

Can you please make sure you cut & paste the LAST list or it buggers everything up!

Thanks.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 16, 2018)

I am almost positive that 50-68 on the list are being forced to go to Wildings by their big cheese.


----------



## DRW (Jan 16, 2018)

big bottom girls


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 16, 2018)

Fish said:



			Can you please make sure you cut & paste the LAST list or it buggers everything up!

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

sorry my bad was doing on phone 
1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy /W
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy /W
8 Region 3 Nigel /W
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams / W 
14 Joanne Williams / W 
15 Darren Williams / W 
16 JPXpro / W
17 Merv_Swerve 
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc OT
21 Wookie / W
22 Andy W / 
23 topoftheflop 
24 topoftheflop +1 
25 Hooker 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / C 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O /W 
64 Gary A /W
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT


----------



## DRW (Jan 16, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy /W
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy /W
8 Region 3 Nigel /W
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams  / W
14 Joanne Williams / W 
15 Darren Williams / W 
16 JPXpro  / W
17 Merv_Swerve 
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc OT
21 Wookie / W
22 Andy W / 
23 topoftheflop 
24 topoftheflop +1 
25 Hooker 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / C 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O /W 
64 Gary A /W
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT

Complete change for us, now Wildings. Adam fancied eating with you motty lot and Joanne did want to leave her son with you motty lot, so a family vote was called and we are coming to wilding.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 16, 2018)

jpxpro said:



			sorry my bad was doing on phone  

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy /W
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy /W
8 Region 3 Nigel /W
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT 
16 JPXpro  / W
17 Merv_Swerve 
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc OT
21 Wookie / W
22 Andy W / 
23 topoftheflop 
24 topoftheflop +1 
25 Hooker 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / C 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O /W 
64 Gary A /W
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT

Click to expand...

Still the wrong list lol

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy /W
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy /W
8 Region 3 Nigel /W
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams / W
14 Joanne Williams / W
15 Darren Williams / W
16 JPXpro / W
17 Merv_Swerve 
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc OT
21 Wookie / W
22 Andy W / 
23 topoftheflop 
24 topoftheflop +1 
25 Hooker 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / C 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O /W 
64 Gary A /W
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT
Read more at http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...nberry-Food-Options/page9#2yYBYa12s6s8F1kV.99


----------



## Fish (Jan 16, 2018)

Doh &#128543;

Thanks Dave


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 16, 2018)

it was correct when I started typing it, Darren added a reply in-between times  ,


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 16, 2018)

Changed mine to join the motley crew! 

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy /W
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy /W
8 Region 3 Nigel /W
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum 
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams 
14 Joanne Williams / OT 
15 Darren Williams / OT 
16 JPXpro / W
17 Merv_Swerve 
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc OT
21 Wookie / W
22 Andy W / 
23 topoftheflop 
24 topoftheflop +1 
25 Hooker 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / W
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O /W 
64 Gary A /W
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2018)

Jeez 

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy /W
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy / OT
8 Region 3 Nigel / OT
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 *robobum *
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams / W
14 Joanne Williams / W
15 Darren Williams / W
16 JPXpro / W
17 *Merv_Swerve* 
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc OT
21 Wookie / W
22 Andy W / 
23 *topoftheflop* 
24 *topoftheflop +1* 
25 *Hooker* 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / W 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O /W 
64 Gary A /W
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT

If anyone has contact with the names in bold, can you nudge them please for me.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2018)

Can someone let Scouser know that as he's the only couple dining at Turnberry currently he's best to liaise with them directly and book a table as I don't know what time he would like to eat.

Thank you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2018)

Fish said:



			Can someone let Scouser know that as he's the only couple dining at Turnberry currently he's best to liaise with them directly and book a table as I don't know what time he would like to eat.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I'll sort it, Rob.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 17, 2018)

Fish said:



			Can someone let Scouser know that as he's the only couple dining at Turnberry currently he's best to liaise with them directly and book a table as I don't know what time he would like to eat.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, he's sticking with Turnberry Rob - must want his leg ov........


----------



## Fish (Jan 17, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Yep, he's sticking with Turnberry Rob - must want his leg ov........

Click to expand...

I'll make sure the Oysters are top drawer :smirk:


----------



## Merv_swerve (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm happy with Wildings, cheers Fish


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy /W
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy / OT
8 Region 3 Nigel / OT
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 *robobum *
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams / W
14 Joanne Williams / W
15 Darren Williams / W
16 JPXpro / W
17 Merv_Swerve / W
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc OT
21 Wookie / W
22 Andy W / 
23 *topoftheflop* 
24 *topoftheflop +1* 
25 *Hooker* 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / W 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O /W 
64 Gary A /W
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT

If anyone has contact with the names in bold, can you nudge them for me please, I want to put this to bed.

Thank you.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Jan 27, 2018)

Fish said:



			1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy /W
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy / OT
8 Region 3 Nigel / OT
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 *robobum *
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams / W
14 Joanne Williams / W
15 Darren Williams / W
16 JPXpro / W
17 Merv_Swerve / W
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc OT
21 Wookie / W
22 Andy W / 
23 *topoftheflop* W
24 *topoftheflop +1* W
25 *Hooker* 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / W 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O /W 
64 Gary A /W
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT

If anyone has contact with the names in bold, can you nudge them for me please, I want to put this to bed.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Updated cheers


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 27, 2018)

Have sent emails to the ones we donâ€™t have an answer for.


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Have sent emails to the ones we donâ€™t have an answer for.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks ðŸ‘


----------



## Robobum (Jan 27, 2018)

Apologies for being a straggler. Ok to confirm next week?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 27, 2018)

Have they got BT sports......now we're not in the next round.:mmm:


----------



## Fish (Jan 27, 2018)

Robobum said:



			Apologies for being a straggler. Ok to confirm next week?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, let me know ASAP so I can close the deal &#128077;


----------



## Robobum (Jan 28, 2018)

Fish said:



			Yes, let me know ASAP so I can close the deal &#128077;
		
Click to expand...

Can I be added to the Wildings option please Fish


----------



## Fish (Jan 28, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy /W
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy / OT
8 Region 3 Nigel / OT
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum / W
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams / W
14 Joanne Williams / W
15 Darren Williams / W
16 JPXpro / W
17 Merv_Swerve / W
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc OT
21 Wookie / W
22 Andy W / 
23 topoftheflop / W
24 topoftheflop +1 / W
25 Hooker 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / W 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O /W 
64 Gary A /W
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 28, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy /W
4 Val / W 
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy / OT
8 Region 3 Nigel / OT
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum / W
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams / W
14 Joanne Williams / W
15 Darren Williams / W
16 JPXpro / W
17 Merv_Swerve / W
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc /W
21 Wookie / W
22 Andy W / 
23 topoftheflop / W
24 topoftheflop +1 / W
25 Hooker 
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / W 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O /W 
64 Gary A /W
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT

Just changed Davey Mc as he is now joining us at Wildings. 

Just hooker to go and then we have everyoneâ€™s answer.


----------



## Hooker (Jan 29, 2018)

I will go with the majority, thanks


----------



## Fish (Jan 29, 2018)

1 Lincoln Quaker / W
2 Liverbirdie / W 
3 Birchy /W
4 Val / W b
5 jimaroid / W
6 Captainron / W
7 Region 3 Andy / OT
8 Region 3 Nigel / OT
9 Chellie / W
10 Chellie + 1 / W 
11 robobum / W
12 Bernix /W
13 Adam Williams / W
14 Joanne Williams / W
15 Darren Williams / W
16 JPXpro / W
17 Merv_Swerve / W
18 Scouser / TU 
19 Scousers Boss / TU 
20 Dave Mc /W
21 Wookie / W
22 Andy W / 
23 topoftheflop / W
24 topoftheflop +1 / W
25 Hooker / W
26 Richart / W 
27 Anotherdouble / W
28 IanM / W
29 IanM +1 / W 
30 Piece / W
31 PNWokingham / W 
32 paperboy / W
33 Fish / W 
34 Papas1982 / W
35 2blue / W
36 Fairway dodger / W 
37 Lousie A / W
38 NJROSE51 / W 
39 jobr1850 / W
40 Radbourne2010 / W
41 Liverbirdie Paul / W 
42 Liverbirdie Glen / W 
43 Boxman / W
44 Boxman +1 / W 
45 Norfolk Shaun / W 
46 Need my wedge / W 
47 Need my wedge +1 /W
48 Dan Mc /W
49 Pips /W
50 Jay S /W
51 Fraz /W
52 Arthur /W
53 Callum /W
54 Martin H /W
55 Dave J /W
56 Chris S /W
57 Sam C /W
58 Chris J /W
59 Elks OT
60 Trev OT
61 Tim K /W
62 Tim K +1 /W
63 Andy O /W 
64 Gary A /W
65 Craig E /W 
66 Paul M /W
67 Green Bay Hacker /OT
68 GBH +1 /OT


----------



## Captainron (Jan 30, 2018)

So to summarise?

60 - Wildings
6 - Own Thing
2 - Turnberry

Get it booked then Robin


----------



## Fish (Jan 30, 2018)

Captainron said:



			So to summarise?

60 - Wildings
6 - Own Thing
2 - Turnberry

Get it booked then Robin
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s all booked, transport is in hand, so you just need to get on the range, the food has all been finalised. 

If anyone changes their mind you need to contact me ASAP, more so if you want to join us at Wildings.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 30, 2018)

Fish said:



			so you just need to get on the range

.
		
Click to expand...

 Brilliant:rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 30, 2018)

Fish said:



			Itâ€™s all booked, transport is in hand, so you just need to get on the range, the food has all been finalised. 

If anyone changes their mind you need to contact me ASAP, more so if you want to join us at Wildings.
		
Click to expand...


well done, Robin.:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Jan 30, 2018)

Fish said:



			Itâ€™s all booked, transport is in hand, so you just need to get on the range, the food has all been finalised. 

If anyone changes their mind you need to contact me ASAP, more so if you want to join us at Wildings.
		
Click to expand...

Job well done Robin :thup::thup:


----------



## User2021 (Jan 30, 2018)

Fish said:



			Itâ€™s all booked, transport is in hand, so you just need to get on the range, the food has all been finalised. 

If anyone changes their mind you need to contact me ASAP, more so if you want to join us at Wildings.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks for all the hardwork


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 30, 2018)

well done 60 in 1 place is some number, i aint buying 1st round


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 30, 2018)

jpxpro said:



			well done 60 in 1 place is some number, i aint buying 1st round 

Click to expand...

Good news, you have just volunteered to buy the 2nd round


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 30, 2018)

Still have 4 spaces in the car for anyone wanting a lift......


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 31, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Still have 4 spaces in the car for anyone wanting a lift......
		
Click to expand...

Nice one :thup:

We are hiring a 17 seater minibus so we can try and sort out a shuttle run to go down to Wildings for those that would like a drink.


----------



## DRW (Jan 31, 2018)

Glyn,

If it helps we have a 7 seater(or 8) booked, and if you need anymore space for people who wish not to drive to wildings, more than happy to help out and give lifts.

We are driving overnight to Turnberry, so if anyone needs a lift to turnberry from Shrewsbury upwards btw, also happy to help out.

 From Wildings we will probably leave fairly sharpish after eating due to being whacked out from the overnight drive, but that may fit with some people who don't wish to stay drinking long after the meal and want to hit the sack.

Anyway the offers there, if useful.

EDIT Can I also add a big thanks for Fish and you you, for acting as Mum and organising dinner. Big thanks:thup:


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 31, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			Glyn,

If it helps we have a 7 seater(or 8) booked, and if you need anymore space for people who wish not to drive to wildings, more than happy to help out and give lifts.

We are driving overnight to Turnberry, so if anyone needs a lift to turnberry from Shrewsbury upwards btw, also happy to help out.

 From Wildings we will probably leave fairly sharpish after eating due to being whacked out from the overnight drive, but that may fit with some people who don't wish to stay drinking long after the meal and want to hit the sack.

Anyway the offers there, if useful.

EDIT Can I also add a big thanks for Fish and you you, for acting as Mum and organising dinner. Big thanks:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Darren.

Mr Fish has been in sole charge of the food since Turnberry wanted Â£60 each for a carvery and oh how I laughed :rofl:

Will send you an email re tee times for Saturday if you are driving up early.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 31, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice one :thup:

We are hiring a 17 seater minibus so we can try and sort out a shuttle run to go down to Wildings for those that *would like a drink*.
		
Click to expand...

On second thoughts maybe i'll get the bus......

Happy to taxi, but will head back soon ish after dinner so can have a few drinks back at Turnberry.


----------



## bernix (Jan 31, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			On second thoughts maybe i'll get the bus......

Happy to taxi, but will head back soon ish after dinner so can have a few drinks back at Turnberry.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be happy to get a lift cause my night vision is poor and like to have a few drinks, too


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 31, 2018)

bernix said:



			I'd be happy to get a lift cause my night vision is poor and like to have a few drinks, too
		
Click to expand...

That's 3 spaces gone. 3 more left folks


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 31, 2018)

id appreciate a lift as ill probably need to drive my van down as wife needs car, bear in mind drink drive laws in Scotland mean you cant even have 1 pint without being over limit.


----------



## jpxpro (Jan 31, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Good news, you have just volunteered to buy the 2nd round 

Click to expand...

still a cheaper option than buying a round at turnberry


----------



## 2blue (Jan 31, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			That's 3 spaces gone. 3 more left folks
		
Click to expand...

Can I take one of those spots please as I'll have completed a 3rd consecutive day on links courses so expect to be well knacked


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 31, 2018)

2blue said:



			Can I take one of those spots please as I'll have completed a 3rd consecutive day on links courses so expect to be well knacked 

Click to expand...

Sure, 

That 3 in the car and a scouser on the roof so far.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jan 31, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Sure, 

That 3 in the car and a scouser on the roof so far.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry who is travelling with who at this stage.

Everyone will get a lift if needed as we will do 3 or 4 trips in minibus so that's all 60 people going covered.


----------



## richart (Jan 31, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			I wouldn't worry who is travelling with who at this stage.

Everyone will get a lift if needed as we will do 3 or 4 trips in minibus so that's all 60 people going covered.
		
Click to expand...

I did manage to squeeze Liverbirdie in my car once, but don't think I will be the best taxi. Lift will be great.:thup:


----------



## njrose51 (Jan 31, 2018)

I'll hopefully be bagging a seat in Darren's jalopy! However, it's very unlikely I will drink so I'll happily drive someone else's car and be designated taxi driver if that helps.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Sure, 

That 3 in the car and a scouser on the roof so far.
		
Click to expand...

Dave, I've got 3-4 others travelling with me, so will sort summat with them, so an extra space for you now.

Thanks for the offer anyway.:thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 31, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			Dave, I've got 3-4 others travelling with me, so will sort summat with them, so an extra space for you now.

Thanks for the offer anyway.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, was expecting you to bail. It's your mo  

Will just help out when as required.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 31, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			No worries mate, was expecting you to bail. It's your mo  

Will just help out when as required.
		
Click to expand...

How very dare you.

I should have jugged in earlier and got them all specs as well, but doesnt look good if I say "I'm all right jack" and bin them ones off.


----------



## chellie (Feb 1, 2018)

Robin, do the Wildings require a deposit per person? Me and Simon are happy to pay one. Thanks for sorting this out:thup:


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 1, 2018)

I'd be up for a lift along with Jobr if there's one going. I'll be having a wee dram back at Turnberry before turning in, no doubt.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 1, 2018)

Radbourne2010 said:



			I'd be up for a lift along with Jobr if there's one going. I'll be having a wee dram back at Turnberry before turning in, no doubt.
		
Click to expand...

Everyoneâ€™s that needs a lift will get one, we have a 17 seat minibus so if it needs 4 shuttle runs then thatâ€™s what we will do :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 1, 2018)

chellie said:



			Robin, do the Wildings require a deposit per person? Me and Simon are happy to pay one. Thanks for sorting this out:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No, Iâ€™ve secured & guaranteed all the covers.

1 week before I have to confirm again, as everyone has confirmed by name Iâ€™m not expecting any cancellations.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 1, 2018)

Fish said:



			No, Iâ€™ve secured & guaranteed all the covers.

1 week before I have to confirm again, as everyone has confirmed by name Iâ€™m not expecting any cancellations.
		
Click to expand...

What time are we booked in for Rob?

Liverpool vs Watford live at 5.30.


----------



## User2021 (Feb 1, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			What time are we booked in for Rob?

Liverpool vs Watford live at 5.30.

Click to expand...

Hope I am not sat near you, can see another humiliation at Anfield - thankfully not there in person to see this one.


----------



## Radbourne2010 (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks for all your work arranging this Robin. Looking forward to it already :whoo:



Fish said:



			No, Iâ€™ve secured & guaranteed all the covers.

1 week before I have to confirm again, as everyone has confirmed by name Iâ€™m not expecting any cancellations.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chellie (Feb 2, 2018)

Fish said:



			No, Iâ€™ve secured & guaranteed all the covers.

1 week before I have to confirm again, as everyone has confirmed by name Iâ€™m not expecting any cancellations.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Robin. Are we on a rolling time as regards seating/eating?


----------



## Fish (Feb 2, 2018)

chellie said:



			Cheers Robin. Are we on a rolling time as regards seating/eating?
		
Click to expand...

Kind of, the minibus will leave the lodges full doing 4 runs, this alone allows Wildings to sit them down, get them drinks, take orders etc whilst  the bus returns to collect & deliver the next batch. They donâ€™t want us in dribs and drabs, they want us all together as much as we can achieve with our shuttling. 

I will announce the time of the first shuttle closer to the time so it fits inline with the last group finishing and having time to get ready for dinner.


----------



## Fish (Feb 4, 2018)

Ladies & Gentlemen,

I would prefer if we only used the minibus rather than cars and people turning up in dribs and drabs.  

It's appreciated that people are offering to help, but, the restaurant prefers us to be staggered in large groups, as such, I have stated to them that the first shuttle of 16 people will leave at approximately 18.15 from the lodges for arrival at Wilding's and sat down for 18.30 as they open.

With approximately a 15 minute turnaround we will then be all sat down hopefully by 7.15 at the latest.

This will allow the restaurant to sit 16 people down to order drinks and peruse the menu whilst the next 16 are being collected and so forth, this is also what the Chef prefers to spread out the ordering and pressure on his kitchen, especially as we are not being asked to pre-order.

This also fits in with our tee times and projected finishing times so the last groups have plenty of time to get ready as I don't want people rushing unnecessarily. 

I appreciate everyone wanting to help but I'm working to a cunning plan along with the restaurant that if the script is followed, we will have enjoyed an excellent days golf and then a fantastic dining experience afterwards.

Thank you.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			Ladies & Gentlemen,

I would prefer if we only used the minibus rather than cars and people turning up in dribs and drabs.  

It's appreciated that people are offering to help, but, the restaurant prefers us to be staggered in large groups, as such, I have stated to them that the first shuttle of 16 people will leave at approximately 18.15 from the lodges for arrival at Wilding's and sat down for 18.30 as they open.

With approximately a 15 minute turnaround we will then be all sat down hopefully by 7.15 at the latest.

This will allow the restaurant to sit 16 people down to order drinks and peruse the menu whilst the next 16 are being collected and so forth, this is also what the Chef prefers to spread out the ordering and pressure on his kitchen, especially as we are not being asked to pre-order.

This also fits in with our tee times and projected finishing times so the last groups have plenty of time to get ready as I don't want people rushing unnecessarily. 

I appreciate everyone wanting to help but I'm working to a cunning plan along with the restaurant that if the script is followed, we will have enjoyed an excellent days golf and then a fantastic dining experience afterwards.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Oh darn, you mean I have to drink now?
&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

Good Work mate!


----------



## User2021 (Feb 4, 2018)

Fish said:



			Ladies & Gentlemen,

I would prefer if we only used the minibus rather than cars and people turning up in dribs and drabs.  

It's appreciated that people are offering to help, but, the restaurant prefers us to be staggered in large groups, as such, I have stated to them that the first shuttle of 16 people will leave at approximately 18.15 from the lodges for arrival at Wilding's and sat down for 18.30 as they open.

With approximately a 15 minute turnaround we will then be all sat down hopefully by 7.15 at the latest.

This will allow the restaurant to sit 16 people down to order drinks and peruse the menu whilst the next 16 are being collected and so forth, this is also what the Chef prefers to spread out the ordering and pressure on his kitchen, especially as we are not being asked to pre-order.

This also fits in with our tee times and projected finishing times so the last groups have plenty of time to get ready as I don't want people rushing unnecessarily. 

I appreciate everyone wanting to help but I'm working to a cunning plan along with the restaurant that if the script is followed, we will have enjoyed an excellent days golf and then a fantastic dining experience afterwards.

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely brilliant, thanks for going to so much thought and trouble to organise.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 4, 2018)

jobr1850 said:



			Absolutely brilliant, thanks for going to so much thought and trouble to organise.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a good job he is also bringing us a minibus to take us their


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2018)

I am not aware of any changes of personnel over the 2 days so all my figures and previous commitments from everyone should all be the same, yes?


----------



## Captainron (Mar 12, 2018)

Oui


----------



## IanM (Mar 12, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing Fish with a clip board in holiday-rep mode!

Hey get on the bus you lot!


----------



## Fish (Mar 12, 2018)

IanM said:



			Looking forward to seeing Fish with a clip board in holiday-rep mode!

Hey get on the bus you lot!
		
Click to expand...

Clipboard ðŸ˜‚ Iâ€™ll bring my Glock ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2018)

Everything confirmed today for all 62 of us dining at Wildings &#128079;&#128077;&#127869;


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Fish said:



			Everything confirmed today for all 62 of us dining at Wildings &#62543;&#62541;&#62333;
		
Click to expand...

Nice one Robin. 

hopefully the beer beer/drinks prices will be be cheaper than Turnberry for everyone. &#128514;


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2018)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Nice one Robin. 

hopefully the beer beer/drinks prices will be be cheaper than Turnberry for everyone. &#128514;
		
Click to expand...

I wonder if there will be a price for Lucias and a price for us.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I wonder if there will be a price for Lucias and a price for us.....
		
Click to expand...

We've now sacked watching the match in Girvan, so you will now have the pleasure of us reds all night.

Dilly, dilly. :cheers:


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



			We've now sacked watching the match in Girvan, so you will now have the pleasure of us reds all night.

Dilly, dilly. :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Back to the Villa and an early night for me then! May even pop on the Football thread as youâ€™ll all be to busy to clog it up with spam! ðŸ˜†ðŸ˜†


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Back to the Villa and an early night for me then! May even pop on the Football thread as youâ€™ll all be to busy to clog it up with spam! ï˜†ï˜†
		
Click to expand...

 We're still gonna watch it in the clubhouse at Turnberry though @ Â£7 a pint - better not be Carling.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 14, 2018)

Liverbirdie said:



 We're still gonna watch it in the clubhouse at Turnberry though @ Â£7 a pint - better not be Carling.
		
Click to expand...

As long as it ainâ€™t Carling, Iâ€™m up for that. 
the position weâ€™re in I may find myself cheering on Saints â€œb teamâ€


----------

